# Gratis-Host für temporäre Webseite gesucht



## Tingle (9. März 2012)

*Gratis-Host für temporäre Webseite gesucht*

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte für ein Studiumsprojekt einen Webspace-Anbieter, bei dem ich für etwa einen oder zwei Monate eine Seite, die schon komplett fertig designt ist, online stellen kann ohne dafür bezahlen zu müssen. Notfalls würden auch kürzere Zeiträume gehen. Dabei ist es eigentlich egal, ob Werbung aufpoppt oder die URL hässlich aussieht (.de.vu.spam.ad.usw), hauptsache es ist relativ simpel und schnell zu realisieren.

Muss auch nicht viel Speicherplatz bieten (unter 100 MB, denk ich mal) und auch trafficmäßig wird sich da nicht viel tun (vielleicht 20 Zugriffe insgesamt).

Leider hab ich absolut null Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet und auch nicht allzu viel Zeit, deshalb dachte ich, ich wende mich lieber gleich mal an die Experten hier 


Vielen Dank schonmal für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## chbdiablo (9. März 2012)

Da gibts einige, z.B. bplaced - Webspace & Webhosting // 2GB Freehost :: The place for your webspace oder MonKay.de * THE EXACT WAY * Startseite


----------



## Tingle (10. März 2012)

Ahh, danke!

Hab mir jetzt mal bei Monkay das Gratispaket bestellt, aber irgendwie scheinen die Leute da davon auszugehen, dass man seit Jahren nichts anderes getan hat, als Webseiten online zu stellen...
Die FAQ-Seite klingt für mich schon nach totalem Wirrwarr und ich kann kein Wort dazu finden, wie man die ganz einfachen ersten Schritte überhaupt zu gehen hat (also die HTML- und die dazugehörigen Bilddateien und den ganzen Kram, den ich am PC hab und online stellen will).
Ich hab zumindest rauslesen können, dass man Filezilla benutzen muss, um die Dateien auf die Server von dem Verein zu laden, das Programm hab ich zum Glück auch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig in Benutzung um auf die Server von meiner Schule zuzugreifen, allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie man damit jetzt ne Webseite online stellen kann.

Kurz und knapp; ich steh grad vor einem Berg voller Fragen und hab keinen Plan, wo ich anfangen soll und Google scheint von der Seite auch noch nicht wirklich was gehört zu haben ("Did you mean: monkey?"  )

Hat irgendwer vielleicht ein bisschen was an Erfahrungsberichten zu dem Ganzen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. März 2012)

Anleitungen

Ab Punkt 3 dürfte es für dich interessant werden.

Du musst die datein in einen Ordner auf deinem Webspace übertragen.
Um zugriff auf den webspace zu kriegen musst du die FTP daten bei filezilla eingeben.
Dann suchst du dir das verzeichnis, unter welchem deine domain läuft(oft bereits das start verzeichnis, oder verzechnisse, wie /Home, /site, /web), und kopierst deine website vom pc da hin.
diese seite monkay.de macht ja schon das erstellen kompliziert mit einem riesen kunden konto usw usf. 
warum hast du nicht einfach 5 minuten gegooglet?
100 mb webspace
es gibt unglaublich viele anbieter, die dann irgendwie werbung aufschalten oder ähnliches, was dich aber ja nicht zu stören scheint.


----------



## Tingle (10. März 2012)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> warum hast du nicht einfach 5 minuten gegooglet?
> 100 mb webspace
> es gibt unglaublich viele anbieter, die dann irgendwie werbung aufschalten oder ähnliches, was dich aber ja nicht zu stören scheint.


 
Oh, ich hab weit mehr als fünf Minuten in Google investiert. Und gerade dass es so viele Anbieter gibt, hat mich ja veranlasst, hier mal nachzufragen, weil ich eben keine Ahnung hab, welcher davon empfehlenswert ist, usw.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. März 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das du da auch keine Meinungen auf google dazu gefunden hast. 
ich will dich auch nicht angreifen oder so, aber das sind so fragen, die wirklich jeder mit 5 minuten google herausfinden kann. 
hat das inzwischen jetzt eigentlich funktioniert, mit dem datein hochladen?


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2012)

Ich habe noch Webspace, den ich nicht brauche. Wenn dein Projekt legal und nicht vertraulich ist, kann ich das auch gerne 2 Monate oder so für dich hosten.

Müsstest mir aber deine Daten anvertrauen, da ich nur einen FTP-Zugang habe und keinen mehr erstellen kann. 
Ist nur ein Angebot, falls du dir die Arbeit der Anmeldung usw. ersparen willst. 

Eine Empfehlung für Gratis-Webspace kann ich dir auch nicht geben. Ich denke mal, die werden sich alle nicht viel nehmen. Werbung hast du da in 100% der Fälle. Ansonsten kannste da imo nicht viel falsch machen, solange du nichts kaufst.


----------



## Tingle (11. März 2012)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das du da auch keine Meinungen auf google dazu gefunden hast.
> ich will dich auch nicht angreifen oder so, aber das sind so fragen, die wirklich jeder mit 5 minuten google herausfinden kann.


 Klar wär sowas leicht zu finden, aber da ich hier schon in der Vergangenheit immer sehr gut beraten wurde, trau ich den Leuten hier natürlich ein bisschen mehr Kompetenz zu, als irgendwelchen Google-Ergebnissen. Und es kann ja nicht schaden, sich noch ein paar persönlichere Meinungen einzuholen.



> hat das inzwischen jetzt eigentlich funktioniert, mit dem datein hochladen?


 Bin noch nicht so weit, also die Webseite ist noch nicht zu 100% fertig und bis gerade eben hatte ich komischerweise kein Internet mehr.






Mothman schrieb:


> Ich habe noch Webspace, den ich nicht brauche. Wenn dein Projekt legal und nicht vertraulich ist, kann ich das auch gerne 2 Monate oder so für dich hosten.
> 
> Müsstest mir aber deine Daten anvertrauen, da ich nur einen FTP-Zugang habe und keinen mehr erstellen kann.
> Ist nur ein Angebot, falls du dir die Arbeit der Anmeldung usw. ersparen willst.


 Hab dir ne Mail geschickt


----------

